# Prami vs Caber vs Bromo for TREN E



## SteroidalGazelle (Jan 29, 2013)

hey guys from your experience what would you reccomend for TREN/e 400mg/wk with 25mg aromasin daily.. 

Ive ran tren a before at 350mg/wk + 25mg aromasin it seems that i didnt get no prolactin issues with the Tren a..

But i just want to get it to be safe. I just started my tren e and want to have it just in case..

1. would you guys just have it on hand just in case or would you def start using it regarless of any signs on the cycle?

What do you guys prefer and what dose? and is it good to use it regarless if you see any issues?


----------



## Sherk (Jan 29, 2013)

I prefer caber. I run all ancillaries from start to finish. I'd rather control prolactin and estro rather than fight it when it gets outta whack or showing signs of gyno. 


When we do right nobody remembers, when we do wrong nobody forgets. H.A.M.C


----------



## Papa-pwn (Jan 29, 2013)

Prami .25 Ed right before bed. I fucking love Prami, it eliminates the trensomnia for me completely. 20 minutes after my dose it knocks me out. Plus, a study was conducted that showed Prami increased GH levels by 400%, quite a nice side effect.

Some say Prami makes them nauseous, but I have yet to experience that. All it does is make me sleepy as shit soon after ingestion.


----------



## keith1569 (Jan 29, 2013)

Parmi makes me quite nauseous even at low doses, but once I'm on it for a bit I get used to it


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 30, 2013)

Caber for me!





/V


----------



## keith1569 (Jan 30, 2013)

ya, im more of a caber man too


----------



## oufinny (Jan 30, 2013)

What dose of caber do you guys run?  I am considering adding it since I will be running 450mg/wk of NPP. Never had issues with deca but I would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Sherk (Jan 30, 2013)

.5 mg m w f. I run 800mg of tren so I keep my caber kinda high. What I see most people do is .5mg e3d. 


When we do right nobody remembers, when we do wrong nobody forgets. H.A.M.C

Support your local 81
  AFFA   Red and White


----------



## Goodskie (Jan 30, 2013)

Caber. No sides other than increased libido.


prami makes me feel super groggy the next day and have to take it ed instead of twice a week


----------



## XYZ (Jan 30, 2013)

Cabergoline.  .5mg E3D is a standard dose.

Like others have stated parmipexole has too many sides for me.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 30, 2013)

I would just avoid the liquid RC kinds of Caber...many have found it to be garbage.




/V


----------



## emitecaps (Jan 30, 2013)

Love Prami to help combat the tren insomnia. I started at .5mg and did get nauseous for the first week but then everything was fine. And it's usually cheaper than caber too. I like caber with deca though.


----------



## OnesAndWeights (Jan 30, 2013)

This ^^. Put me to sleep. Made me a touch groggy in the morning, but it helped me sleep. Slept through a storm and the sweats too. No problems at .25, gonna bump after a week to be safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 31, 2013)

caber for me.and i can tell yo who has the best hands douwn in pill form and dirt cheap only problem it is a little over dosed label says .5mg may be closer to 1mg per pill.this company allso has good cialis and that kind of stuff but there ai stuff sucks.pm me they are not a sponsor here i wish they were.


----------



## zdaddy (Feb 11, 2014)

I have heard that Prami is awesome for sex drive. Is there that much of a difference. I just need a little boost in that area.


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 11, 2014)

who has good caber?


----------



## Warriorblaze (Feb 11, 2014)

SFY has a sale on pharma grade


Warrior


----------



## dogomadness (Aug 14, 2017)

Can some one pm me for a caber and prami list and price 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Aug 14, 2017)

dogomadness said:


> Can some one pm me for a caber and prami list and price
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


You need to go to the full site on here to see a list of all the vendors. Imr carrys prami which I've used and works fine. Granabolic carrys caber 

granabolic.is granabolic@gmail.com


----------



## 14Aloha (Mar 29, 2018)

Caber .5 twice a week on 700 tren ace works for me


----------



## Beatguts (Mar 29, 2018)

I work my way up to .5mg Prami ED before bed. I have messed around with dose and timing, low-high, day/night time dosage, right before bed seems to be the best. The sides from Prami differ almost each time I take it. Sometimes makes me sick, other times really sleepy, and on occasion it keeps me up. Does not affect my libido but it does increase the intensity of orgasms. Many of my buddies prefer caber but I haven't tried it due to the possible heart complications. I experience tachycardia for an estimated 70% of the time I am on gear, therefor the added risk is not worth it.


----------



## jshel12 (Mar 29, 2018)

caber .5 2 x week. I've gone as high as .5 3 x a week and as low as .25 twice a week. prami was a total mess for me, woke me up 2 hours into sleep every night. The absolute worst


----------



## Justinwreri (May 20, 2018)

got small lump from tren so caber or prami which is best. thinking of going with mpresearch any opinions?   6/6


----------



## AllesT (May 26, 2018)

I'm going to probably tell you what you expect: caber just blows the other two out of the water. It has the least amount of sides, it boosts libido dramatically, will make you able to come again quicker. Although all these drugs boost sexual function, caber is WAY better at it. 

In terms of dosing, .5-1mg ED-E3D depending on individual response and how much you're running is enough combat the prolactin from any stack I've ever run, regardless of dose. That includes nandrolone + tren together.


----------



## OTG85 (May 28, 2018)

Prami is the way to go brother . IML makes a legit as Brand  that helps keep agression in check as well.


----------

